# Target rich moose environment



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

BANG BANG BANG BANG


----------



## huntingdude16

Great pic!


----------



## Horsager

That's the "Dream Scene" for eveyone who owns a BAR in 338Win!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

yea...and there is alot of BACKSTRAP :wink:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

I'm still seeing lots of moose but now they're bald :wink:


----------



## Triple B

thats a really cool picture. if you could zoom in a little and cut off some of the foreground it would be a cool framed picture.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

The second one from the right went to heaven :wink:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Not as big as last years.... but he'll do :wink:


----------



## iwantabuggy

ABBK,

What unit you hunting? Do you know anything about moose hunting in unit 1 or 3?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

20B

Never moose hunted in 1 or 3 sorry.
I did shoot a Big coastal browny near haines in unit one and never saw a moose there......lots of Bears though.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

LOL.............Well the best year was the first morning I got one and the worst successful hunt was 11 days,,,but I hunt hard and wont quit till I get one or run out of time and I'm retired so I have all the time I need 

here a pic of my hunting buddy with my moose (guts are already out)


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

They're out there......just go get one....also you don't need to be rich to make it happen :beer:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

ccccrnr said:


> thanks and nice pics
> 
> maybe one day I'll find a Bullwinkle


I don't think they have any Moose in MO...... so get with it :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn

Awesome swamp donkey picture...walking vittles!!!!! Mmmmm
They fall like trees don't they!!! Must have been around three years old eh, fine eating. Congrats.

And I agree, the Moose are definately out there, just have to know where to find em. :wink:

I missed my Moose trip this year, eh thanks for sharing this pic, reminds me of where I so love to be!!!

Thank you kindly ABBK

:thumb: Happy Hunting


----------



## rednek

sweet pics :beer: yea when i lived up there there was moose everywhere, problem was findin a legal bull to shoot.


----------



## willforu1

A moose hunt is my dream hunt. Just once I would like to see this with a gun in my hand and a legal tag in my pocket.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

How about this guy... is this close enough?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

willforu1 said:


> A moose hunt is my dream hunt. Just once I would like to see this with a gun in my hand and a legal tag in my pocket.


Or a Bow :wink:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Any fresh kills?


----------

